# John deede no start



## smoke1 (Feb 17, 2013)

I have a John deere 430 diesel it turns over but no start the lift pump and fuel cut off work the glow plugs work it's getting fuel to the injection 


pump bleeder srew and drips at the injectors when I turn it over I get a some smoke out the exhaust pipe likes it wants to run I tried spaying starting fluid in the intake and still won't start any body have any ideas on what could be wrong . It ran fine the last time it ran


----------



## bacon (Feb 19, 2013)

Did you clean the air filter


----------



## smoke1 (Feb 17, 2013)

bacon said:


> Did you clean the air filter


Yep not that


----------



## keaster (Feb 20, 2013)

smoke1 said:


> I have a John deere 430 diesel it turns over but no start the lift pump and fuel cut off work the glow plugs work it's getting fuel to the injection
> 
> pump bleeder srew and drips at the injectors when I turn it over I get a some smoke out the exhaust pipe likes it wants to run I tried spaying starting fluid in the intake and still won't start any body have any ideas on what could be wrong . It ran fine the last time it ran


The systems still needs bled keep screw out crank tractor till it starts then once it starts close the screw should run after that there is air in ur fuel system thanks hope this helps


----------



## smoke1 (Feb 17, 2013)

keaster said:


> The systems still needs bled keep screw out crank tractor till it starts then once it starts close the screw should run after that there is air in ur fuel system thanks hope this helps


Done that still no start I drained the old fuel out and put fresh in and bleed it all I even poured some diesel down the intake and still did not even try to start


----------



## bacon (Feb 19, 2013)

smoke1 said:


> I have a John deere 430 diesel it turns over but no start the lift pump and fuel cut off work the glow plugs work it's getting fuel to the injection
> 
> pump bleeder srew and drips at the injectors when I turn it over I get a some smoke out the exhaust pipe likes it wants to run I tried spaying starting fluid in the intake and still won't start any body have any ideas on what could be wrong . It ran fine the last time it ran


Is it the battery


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Smoke1,try checking the exhaust,to see if any is coming out,when it rolls over. Have someone crank it over,and put your hand over the outlet.If you feel pressure,it's clear. At that point,I'd start checking compression(use a gauge MADE FOR DIESELS!),to check for an open valve. Compression pressure should be 500/1300psi,for it to run.If the valves are stuck,it won't start.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Bacon,a diesel doesn't need spark,to run. It fires from compression,so if the battery is strong enough to roll it over,it should start.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Smoke1,are you sure the fuel hasn't gelled,from cold weather? 
Have you loosened the lines at the injectors,to see if it bubbles,or squirts?


----------



## smoke1 (Feb 17, 2013)

jhngardner367 said:


> Smoke1,try checking the exhaust,to see if any is coming out,when it rolls over. Have someone crank it over,and put your hand over the outlet.If you feel pressure,it's clear. At that point,I'd start checking compression(use a gauge MADE FOR DIESELS!),to check for an open valve. Compression pressure should be 500/1300psi,for it to run.If the valves are stuck,it won't start.


Ok I will try that thanks


----------



## smoke1 (Feb 17, 2013)

smoke1 said:


> Ok I will try that thanks


I got it running  I did not get it bleed all the way


----------



## bacon (Feb 19, 2013)

jhngardner367 said:


> Bacon,a diesel doesn't need spark,to run. It fires from compression,so if the battery is strong enough to roll it over,it should start.


Oh ok well that is what my mom said


----------

